# Extreme Birdhouses and Birds and Blooms



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hi everyone , here are a few pictures for anyone who doesn,t get Birds and Blooms . This is my latest article .May 2009 , it,s in store now .


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Been searching for the magazine at amazon.com….I tried May 2009 issue but could not find it, where can I buy one single issue since I'm not subscribed.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats John, looks fabulous


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Woodworm, try Barnes and Noble. They seem to carry every magazine under the sun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

John, Those are some wiid bird houses! What kinds of birds like them, Swallows?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments . 
I get a lot of sparrows , swallows and Purple Martins nesting in them . It just depends on the shape of the entrance


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello my friend;

You are the man, John!!!!

Congrats.

I hope you make a million or two with rthis.

Actually, I found the first million is the hardest, so maybe you should skip over that, and concentrate on your second million! That's the plan I'm working with.LOL

Lee


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks as always Lee i really appreciate your comments . 
I just got a email from a company in the bahamas and they want to buy some of my birdhouses for their island resort .


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Just awesome John, Now you are really famous. Can I have your autograph? LOL Great job man. Congrats


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

a scarlet tanager

its been too long since I've seen one

they must be critically endangered by now?


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

John,

You said the opening helps determine the bird that will nest in it? Is there a nifty little guide somewhere that shows different openings and what birds prefer them?

Congrats, always nice to see someone doing well with their hard work and talent.

-Rich


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Most any birdhouse building book has a 'nifty little guide' about different openings and different size space requirements. But, mostly it is what ever 'she' wants at the time! I had a cardinal try to fit in a small sparrow size house.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

congrats John  
and the Bahamas-very cool!


----------



## TonyWard (Jul 20, 2006)

Well done John, what is around the corner - employing teams of workers to keep up with the demand?

Congratulations from your Aussie mate


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Can you get installation included in the price for the Bahamas resort job?


----------

